# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  World's Cheapest Car by Tata.

## RAHEN

*Tata unveils world's cheapest car*


India's Tata Motors has unveiled the world's cheapest car.

It has a £1,250 price tag that suddenly brings ownership into the reach of tens of millions across the world.

While the price has created a buzz, critics say the Tata Nano will lead to millions more cars hitting already clogged Indian roads, adding to mounting air and noise pollution problems.

Others have said Tata will have to sacrifice quality and safety standards to meet the target price.

But company chairman Ratan Tata said the car would be the least polluting car on Indian roads.

He said it would meet necessary safety standards.

"I observed families riding on two-wheelers - the father driving the scooter, his young kid standing in front of him, his wife seated behind him holding a little baby," he said.

"It led me to wonder whether one could conceive of a safe, affordable, all-weather form of transport for such a family. Tata Motors' engineers and designers gave their all for about four years to realise this goal.

"Today, we indeed have a People's Car, which is affordable and yet built to meet safety requirements and emission norms, to be fuel efficient and low on emissions.

"We are happy to present the People's Car to India and we hope it brings the joy, pride and utility of owning a car to many families who need personal mobility."

----------


## raiazlan

thanx for sharing information

----------


## ahssas

*ya i heard about it ... thanks for more infor about it ... nice sharing ...*

----------


## ViSIoN

wow soo quite...
thanks you...4 shearing...

----------


## villies

Hey Rahen... thaxoo 4 da information

----------


## RAHEN

thanks everyone...ya i heard it before too in the exibition but this time had pic. :Big Grin:

----------


## ViSIoN

welcome ...jii

----------


## snaz

Such a cheap car means more cars.
More cars means more pollution (no matter what Tata says)

----------


## RAHEN

bikes also pollute the atmosphere.

----------


## ViSIoN

why not rahen...

----------


## Real8

isnt the max speed 40mph?

----------


## ummi-khan

gud thanks 4 da info ...

----------


## Muzi

wow thats very cheap for a car...thanks for sharing:

----------


## Cutie_Beer

Rahen ma'am...
thanks 4 sharring information...

----------

